# Do you think sexuality has become a bit lopsided?



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

Been a frequent lurker at these forums for a while now, posted some of my own personal **** and gotten some great advice which went a long way to mending some bridges.

So, when this train of thought popped into my head and I found myself intrigued by it, I thought this would be a solid place to get some opinions on it.

Do you think sexuality has become a bit lopsided?


Was looking around some naughty websites, thinking of picking up some stuff for my wife and I - this is a bit out there for us / me as we are fairly vanilla, but yea.

Something I noticed whilst casually checking out some stuff, how much female sexuality and female orgasms are put on a pedestal. On the front page, there were a plethora of "sensitising gels" specifically for the G-spot. Being curious I looked at the comments for these types of items and it was full to the brim of what seemed like women posting how amazing they were, etc etc. That doesn't seem too distant to what you would expect right?

Thing was, right next to them were a bunch of these "performance" condoms. These things are filled with anaesthetic to numb everything down for men, with the intention of making them "last longer". To enhance peformance? Really, that is so condescending.

How well do you think the lube market would do, or rather how much anger it would attract, if it marketed lube as "enhancing the performance of women."

Again I checked the review comments and was surprised to actually find, instead of it being filled with men (presumably with PE or something similar - a legit reason) it was again full of women saying things like "sex is much more satisfying now." That they had bought them for their husband / boyfriend. The trend didn't seem like men buying them for men.

More satisfying for who?

This kinda bugs me a lot actually, and its not even like it affects me directly - because it really doesn't in the slightest.

On one hand we have lotions, potions and gels for enhancing experiences for one gender, and the complete and utter opposite for the other? What happened to faster orgasms, more orgasms? Oh right, thats for women only huh.

I understand this is a real flame bait style thread and contains a bit of gender bias / stereotyping and not everyone thinks or feels the same way, but this really intrigues me as to how sexuality seems to have done a 180, from one extreme to the other.

Opinions?


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

I think that unless there is a serious imbalance between the couple, the man shouldn't be taking a "Her orgasm means the worlds to me." route. If not, it becomes just a chore. And hell, if I wanted a chore, I would be vacuuming.

I am not meant to be somebody's favourite dildo/vibrator.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

If there were a little wooden door covering a woman's lady bits...and the only only way to get it open so that sex could occur would be to make her completely aroused, I promise you, there would be a plethora of 'improved performance' items for women as well. Especially if that door had a time limit or a 'one and done' limit.

However women can have sex, even if they are not that into it...and often do. However, guys generally can't, so you see a much larger slant towards the performance of guys. I don't think it's meant to slight anyone...it's just the way it is.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Do also keep in mind the smoke and mirrors factor.

All those reviews and comments ... probably aren't real product users, and hell, probably aren't even real women.

Orgasms are serious business ...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Despite whatever other definitions of sexual equality people may have, the kind of pressure to perform is completely different between men and women, and its largely a function of the physiology.

performance pressure for men is initiating and being able to get hard, stay hard and last long enough that both partners can derive frictional pleasure. For a woman I suspect the pressure is more of a long term endurance ability to stay physically attractive, remain willing and enthusiastic and being able to supplement her pleasure the way she need to.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Jan 23, 2013)

Men are more insecure about their sexuality, honestly a woman doesn't have to try very hard to be attractive and sexy to a man. What does a man have to do? Pretty much everything. 

We have to Be in Shape, Be confident, be dominant(in a fun way), have tongues that can compete with hummingbird wings, be well endowed, last longer, have a knowledge of womens anatomy to be able to know their quirks, and be able to stay awake and talk after its all over. 

Its been placed into our head that we as men as solely responsible for the pleasure of our women, and we as men also get confidence from knowing we can do this. So they play off our insecurities.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Dont take your reality cues from porn or from industry trinkets like 'performance' condoms that cater to teens or which lube is slipperyest. The intent is to arouse, fascinate and stimulate at any cost... not to impart wisdom.

This is exactly equivelant to taking relationship advice from TV. Its all marketing, juvenile titillation, comedy, melodrama and hyperbole... and little else. Entertainemt. 

Performance "Pressure'"? I dont think so. Only if you buy into the nonsense.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Jan 23, 2013)

I never said women didn't have pressure, I just said its easier for you in the dating game. 

My opinion on that will not change. 

A woman alone in a bar, or anywhere long enough for that matter will eventually get someone who is interested come and engage with them. A man in the same situation, rarely happens, or if at a bar now gets the creepy label. 

The thing is, men DO have constant erections without all of the fake enhancements that you mentioned. Which is why 2/3's of the posts in that forum are for men in SEXLESS relationships, you have all of the power. You get to choose when to please your man, and its not hard, all it takes is a little effort. Which compared to the pages of things it takes for men to emotionally connect with a women, but not too much or you'll be a floor mat and you'll sleep with the neighbor instead.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is also this idea that the man is "responsible" for the woman's orgasm. It's part of our anatomy and gender roles that usually the man is the "giver" and the woman the "receiver". The result being that the pressure for the woman's pleasure in on the man. I think this is increasing all the time as a woman's sexuality become more mainstream fodder on shows like Sex In The City etc.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

My guess is it's because the pressure is on men to last longer and on women to orgasm sooner. Perhaps these things are meant to even things out in order to make sex for both parties more satisfying...


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you French Fry for your in depth responses.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

What French fry says is true, but I think what came to my mind when reading the headline question is that it seems perhaps men nowadays have to do more of the work that women have always had to do on top of the pursuing initiating and performing they've always had to do.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

Some nice opinion sharing here.

I think you raise a solid point that it could very well be manufactured comments and reviews, as a marketing ploy.

That actually worries me more than if it were real people. Because these tactics wouldnt be used if they werent successful. Companies wanting to sell you stuff wont dig their own grave by saying the wrong things, honest or not. They say what the consumer wants to hear, so in this case, regardless of who wrote it, it would be what the majority want to hear - in order to increase sales.

I am not a sex toy hater or anything, but I also find it dishonest (probably a too stronger word for it) to say that on one hand, the stigma that men should be responsible for the womens orgasm should discontinue (smth i agree with) and then say that you are not reliant on ure man for orgasms cos u can turn to ure toys. In my mind that removes the man altogether and just reinforces what I am trying to get at.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I sense a business opportunity here,
With a huge potential market........


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not really talking about solo masturbation tho. For context;

How many men do you think would use a "performance" condom whilst solo masturbating? Or an anesthetic "performance" spray?

How many women do you think would use lotions, potions and gels which make orgasms better whilst solo masturbating?


The masturbation angle doesnt hold up. As others have pointed out, how come so much pressure is put on men that, like the above, they have (now socially acceptable - another topic I know) methods to specifically increase the experience for the lady, but when put into the context of pure self gratification - just wouldnt be used?

Edit: To the above poster, don't strawman please.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Trojan Mobile Site
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

OrganizedChaos said:


> Men are more insecure about their sexuality, honestly a woman doesn't have to try very hard to be attractive and sexy to a man. What does a man have to do? Pretty much everything.
> 
> We have to Be in Shape, Be confident, be dominant(in a fun way), have tongues that can compete with hummingbird wings, be well endowed, last longer, have a knowledge of womens anatomy to be able to know their quirks, and be able to stay awake and talk after its all over.
> 
> Its been placed into our head that we as men as solely responsible for the pleasure of our women, and we as men also get confidence from knowing we can do this. So they play off our insecurities.



Not to sound rude, I promise, but are you freaking kidding me? Your entire statement has to be the most ridiculous thing I've ever read. Have you actually met any women. Why do you think there are so many jacked up marriages due to lack of sex? Women's insecurities about their bodies, their inability to orgasm, sex being dirty because that's what their parents said. etc. , etc., etc. I could go on forever.

I am in no way saying men aren't insecure about sex. I know that's true. I just couldn't let this one go by.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Sexy Products To Enhance Your Man's Pleasure [EXPERT] | Lucky Bloke | YourTango
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

OrganizedChaos said:


> I never said women didn't have pressure, I just said its easier for you in the dating game.
> 
> My opinion on that will not change.
> 
> ...


Huh? I agree with cantmove...... Women dont have to try? Funny... Many of us say the same damn thing about men. We have to be in shape, be excellent cooks, sex goddesses, maids, tend to his every need, make sure he isnt bored, be ready to have sex at the drop of a fricken dime regardless of how we feel or else he will go get it elsewhere. Everything you listed could be said for women as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well since men do get thiers quicker then a woman would... Of course there are thibgs that aid in a womans pleasure. Hell it somewhat seems, OP, that you feel it should be... Wham, bam, thank you ma'am? Or.... the soober one gets off the better? Quickies are nice .... But hours of hot, passionate, sex with drawn out pleasure and multiple orgasms seems better imo. 


Besides... How many men actually keep going and going and going after getting thiers to make sure thier wife gets thiers too? There are many cases of the man getting his then rolling over and sleeping and the woman left unpleased and unsatisfied. Which is why there are these products out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

What on earth is wrong with learning together?

I will freely admit that when I first met my wife I was crap in bed. Probably still am, but we have grown together and learnt together.

I was so excited about it all I would pop off in minutes, and the only way she would get hers was if I somehow managed to last a teensy bit longer and we would O simultaneously.

Over the years I have taught/trained myself to last longer and become better for her.

She is not backwards in telling and showing me exactly how to do things to give her pleasure and likewise I tell her what is giving me pleasure.

Perhaps the easiest way to say it is that we both own our own and each others sexual pleasure.

Communicate damn it!


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for cleaning the thread up.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think you are going to get an answer to some of your questions, Lone Ranger without an anonymous poll. There's no way for other posters to have any guesses about what other people here on TAM or otherwise might or might not use during solo sex as a comparison to what they may or may not use during sex with a partner. Secondly, the types of sex toys/orgasm enhancers people use during solo sex might be different than what they use with a partner, but that doesn't mean that something isn't being used. But I bet you'll be hard pressed to get people to admit to it.

Case in point - I've read enough Dan Savage articles to know that hetero men engaging in anal play while "flying solo" is a common enough activity. AKA - straight guys using butt plugs to enhance their orgasm when masturbating. It apparently must happen enough that people are writing in and asking about it.

How many guys are going to freely admit that? How many men use butt plugs in front of their female partner? Or buy expensive lube for self love time? But because people don't admit it, does that mean that it isn't happening? 

Also there was an ad in a magazine I get sometimes (Cosmo probably, but don't quote me) a few months ago all about magic taste strips that make giving blow jobs more enjoyable. It wasn't marketed as being great for oral sex in general - but specifically for female on male blow jobs. Is this ad lopsided?

Well, yes it is - it's already lopsided because it assumes the "blowing" partner has to be female, thus its very hetero-normative. But a man on man ad would shock and disturb some more conservative readers, so that isn't an option (which, IMHO, if you are reading Cosmo for sex tips, you should get over yourself already. 

Also reading reviews for products isn't really the best way to get information about them, I mean, there's a whole website dedicated to finding the fake yet hilarious reviews people write about stuff. 

UHpinions – Funny Reviews from Amazon, Yelp, etc.! – Real. Ridiculous. Reviews.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

The apparent over emphasis on female pleasure may due to the recent discovery of the clitorus and it's key role in the female orgasm. 

Before this, women who could not orgasm with PIV in the time it took for her man to orgasm were considered frigid. Actually, only about 30% of women orgasm with PIV. 

Now that missing 70% of women are having so much pleasure that they can't stop taking and writing about it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> The apparent over emphasis on female pleasure may due to the recent discovery of the clitorus and it's key role in the female orgasm.
> 
> Before this, women who could not orgasm with PIV in the time it took for her man to orgasm were considered frigid. Actually, only about 30% of women orgasm with PIV.
> 
> Now that missing 70% of women are having so much pleasure that they can't stop taking and writing about it.


I think what you say can only apply to western Societies.
Books like teh Karma Sutra and other ancient writings from different cultures actually gave detailed instructions on how to pleasure a woman to orgasm either manually or orally.
They were very accurate.
These manuscripts were written [ I think ] more than 1000 years ago.
The problem with Western women was , most people in the West had a negative view of sex because these societies were puritanical. Church and State were historically one and the same.

In some ancient civilizations and non Christian religions, women's sexuality was actually celebrated.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Caribbean Man said:


> I think what you say can only apply to western Societies.
> Books like teh Karma Sutra and other ancient writings from different cultures actually gave detailed instructions on how to pleasure a woman to orgasm either manually or orally.
> They were very accurate.
> These manuscripts were written [ I think ] more than 1000 years ago.
> ...


I think you're right. If i understand western culture in the 19th and early 20th century, "foreign" literature was not digested by the average citizen. 

The Karma Sutra was probably considered smut. I'll bet if you could find it, you'd have to pay cash and sneak it home in a plain brown package.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> I think you're right. If i understand western culture in the 19th and early 20th century, "foreign" literature was not digested by the average citizen.
> 
> The Karma Sutra was probably considered smut. I'll bet if you could find it, you'd have to pay cash and sneak it home in a plain brown package.


I once read this article, I can't remember where, that said the term 

" Missionary Style Sex " actually originated from primitive natives of the Solomon Islands , who used to laugh and make fun at the way the early Christian Missionaries used to have sex.

Apparently they thought it was funny because they, 
[ The natives ] were accustomed to doing it in all different types of positions and styles.
The natives of the Solomon Islands were originally Polygamous, and very sexual.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Has no one ever seen the medieval sex flow chart?

All sizes | Medieval sex flow chart | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> The problem with Western women was , most people in the West had a negative view of sex because these societies were puritanical. Church and State were historically one and the same.
> 
> In some ancient civilizations and non Christian religions, women's sexuality was actually celebrated.


It's an enduring legacy. I can think of at least one Christian religion even today that forbids oral sex. (Both cunnilingus and fellatio)


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I think what you say can only apply to western Societies.
> Books like teh Karma Sutra and other ancient writings from different cultures actually gave detailed instructions on how to pleasure a woman to orgasm either manually or orally.
> They were very accurate.
> These manuscripts were written [ I think ] more than 1000 years ago.
> ...


So true. There was a time in our not too distant history when doctors considered female orgasm to be a form of hysteria and/or pathology, because they simply believed that it didn't exist! In some instances, the ovaries and clitoris were removed to cure her malady...


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> .
> 
> _*Something I learned recently is that men and women, when going solo, take about the same time to orgasm (2-4 minutes.) *_It's just that women get distracted more easily on the head to orgasm which slows everything down. Things that don't get tired (toys) or switch up at the wrong time (toys) or would also like to orgasm (toys) are nice for women to relax and let go with.


You have got to be kidding me. Where did you learn that ? Maybe I am just weird but make that 20-40 minutes for me. On a very rare occasion maybe 5-10. 

Maybe this is a chicken vs egg argument but mainstream gonzo porn scenes are about 20-30 minutes. :scratchhead:

It is possible to only last that long with PIV, but solo, I think not. Maybe I am not doing it right. Or maybe I am. :rofl:


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Most women have a lot more difficulty achieving orgasm and I think 10% of women has never had one. Women typically require a lot more stimulation and need sex to last longer. As far as things being lopsided for women's sexuality women are just catching up. There's viagra for men and cialis. There is yet to be a medication developed to help with women's sexual dysfunction. Insurance comapnies pay for Viagra for men, but not birth control for women.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Well - now that have to via government law, as long as your boss doesn't apply for an exception because its against -his- religion, whether or not it's against yours. But like the poster above says - notice there doesn't need to be a written exception for people who don't want to carry Viagra because of religious convictions. 

Which - is a basic way in which female sexuality is seen as needing to be controlled while male sexuality isn't, its a basic trend of western tradition which is reinforced by the Abrahemic faiths, the idea that women left to their own devices are more susceptible to the whims of evil powers. I mean check out the responds to the thread just below this one about a man not wanting sex. Which I realize is a totally resurrected necro-post from like three years ago. 

When men complain their wife doesn't want sex like she used to - she's cheating. 

When a woman complains the first questions are - are you are a harpy beating him down? Hell, even comments about she's just waiting for a chest-beating ultra alpha male and she'll run off on at the drop of a hat, she just can't stop herself. 

So if anything the recent development of female-centered products is likely at attempt, perhaps poorly to break away from that ingrained tradition of ignoring female satisfaction and the whole skewed sense of female motivation for sex. 

But why as a man should that offend you? The idea of "For Her" products or the new "His and Her" products - the idea is to try and make the experience satisfying for both partners. Also why are the performance condoms condescending but the commercials for Extenyze or Enzite or whatever the latest thing is aren't? If enough men were so offended and no one bought the product, the commercials wouldn't be on, and the product would be for sale. So - someone must be buying it. 

Also - sorry to inform you if this is a new biology lesson - but faster orgasms for a male partner isn't going to help a female partner in the slightest. That's already the basis of a lot of complaints. So - that's not discrimination, that's a basic reality of biology. Even if the genders should be allowed equally to express their sexuality, that doesn't mean that physically their capabilities and needs to enjoy that sexuality are the same.


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lone Ranger said:


> On one hand we have lotions, potions and gels for enhancing experiences for one gender, and the complete and utter opposite for the other? What happened to faster orgasms, more orgasms? Oh right, thats for women only huh.


The sex toy industry will say whatever it needs to say to get people to buy. At the end of the day, those reviews are written by some guy sitting in a little, dingy office, playing middleman.

Notice how well they've marketed women lately? Sex toy parties, seriously? Could any of the men even imagine having a sex toy party at their house, for men only? Guys sitting around giggling and blushing and pulling out a credit card to buy the latest in masturbation tools?

It's all a marketing ploy by the sex industry and people get sucked into it (no pun intended), just like eating fast food and buying the shiny new blender that you didn't need.

When a man can't get it up, it's erectile dysfunction, but a woman, when she can't get wet, it's what? I'll tell you what it is, vaginal dysfunction (as I've made mention of before in these forums). Need lube for vaginal dysfunction? We have just the thing, get it now, two tubes, in two different flavors, *click here*. But you'll never see an add worded that way because it wouldn't sell, and what sells becomes the new normal. Erectile dysfunction=Viagra, and whatever it is that's going on down there with women=lube in all it's many glorious flavors and sensations (but it isn't a dysfunction, that's reserved for men, corporate america says so).

We learned that cigarettes where what we needed, we learned that Pepto Bismol and Rolaids were what we needed (who'd have thought to just control your weight and food), we've learned that Jack Daniels is the way to go, pills, that's it, pills, that's what we need, no wait, energy drinks, we'll all be so energetic now, what else, no, get wine, weaves and boobs and botox... there, now we're all fixed up, no, no, that's not enough, I'm a wired up, top heavy, medicated babe, but there has to be more, oh, toys, lubes and g-spot enhancers, hell, the same doc who gave me the botox will inject my g-spot with filler (that's all it is, that filler they use on your face, doc friend does it, he makes a killing at it). And the guys, well, the guys have proven their worth to the industry, that's a no brainer, but the industry needed more, so they went after the woman and did so in a very, very big way.

Thank you corporate america, we couldn't have done it without you.

I'm afraid to see what we embrace next, it can't possibly be good for us, but I bet it will be entertaining as hell to watch.

T


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Shoto1984 said:


> There is also this idea that the man is "responsible" for the woman's orgasm. It's part of our anatomy and gender roles that usually the man is the "giver" and the woman the "receiver". The result being that the pressure for the woman's pleasure in on the man. I think this is increasing all the time as a woman's sexuality become more mainstream fodder on shows like Sex In The City etc.


Yea, like women have no responsibility for the man's orgasms... The women is the receiver in that in order for her to give pleasure to her man she generally has to receive him into her body.. her vagina, blow jobs, deep throating, anal sex, hand jobs, , etc. Oh yea women are not “givers” in sex at all…. 



When a man has sex with his partner, she is 'responsible' for his orgasm. What the hey do you think she's doing with the PIV, oral, hand jobs, etc? Knitting socks?

What’s it with some guys on here acting like they are the only ones who give their partner any kind of pleasure?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Starstarfish said:


> Which - is a basic way in which female sexuality is seen as needing to be controlled while male sexuality isn't, its a basic trend of western tradition which is reinforced by the Abrahemic faiths, the idea that women left to their own devices are more susceptible to the whims of evil powers. I mean check out the responds to the thread just below this one about a man not wanting sex. Which I realize is a totally resurrected necro-post from like three years ago.


There is of course Female Genital Mutilation (FGM)? As it’s been done to millions upon millions of women for thousands of years, it’s to remove the clitoris, most of the labia and to sew up the vaginal opening to leave only a hole big enough for a penis. The idea is that women have to be controlled sexually to prevent cheating so that their men can control them. So by removing the external sexual parts she will not enjoy sex. That is not a “Western” tradition. But it continues even today in a large part of the world.

In many cultures even today, when a husband travels, he has his wife’s vaginal opening sewed up. No one will remove the stitching until he brings her to the person who does this disgusting deed. I’ve known women who had this done to them every time their husband traveled for work, vacation, etc and he left her at home.

In must cultures past and present (even here in the USA today), if a man has sex outside of marriage he’s a stud. If the woman does she’s a slvt or worse. In some cultures she is totally shunned, imprisoned or killed.

But yea, let’s get all upset because there are some things being sold that enhance sexual pleasure for women while there are just as many products produced to make it more pleasurable for men.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> Female Orgasm
> 
> For me it absolutely rings true. Takes 5 minutes with a vibrator, like 30 minutes with my husband.


True for me too.

One point though.. for me a large part of the enjoyment of sex with a partner is to get to a high level of arousal and stay there for a long time.... both of us.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, EleGirl, sorry - I didn't mean in any way to downplay the horrific things that happen to women in other places which is true - they are controlled on an even more obvious level. Through being forced to dress a certain way by threats of beating, or yes - having their genitals mutilated. Some cultures also pound and burn a girl's breasts down when they start to develop, as in some cultures large breasts are seen as a sign of being -too- sexual or they are unwanted, they are not what is culturally a turn on. 

Here things are less aggressive and less physical, it's all about shame. Though yes, we seem to see an undercurrent brewing about how some men want laws to control female sexuality, which is decidedly scary.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> Female Orgasm
> 
> For me it absolutely rings true. Takes 5 minutes with a vibrator, like 30 minutes with my husband.


Opposite way round for me, maybe quicker with props.

In my experience theres a lot more pressure on men to please women but I don't have many female friends to compare notes with. Weirdly enough before I married I did hear a fair bit from male friends looking for a female perspective. It was enough to make me very glad I'm straight!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Tony55 said:


> The sex toy industry will say whatever it needs to say to get people to buy. At the end of the day, those reviews are written by some guy sitting in a little, dingy office, playing middleman.
> 
> Notice how well they've marketed women lately? Sex toy parties, seriously? Could any of the men even imagine having a sex toy party at their house, for men only? Guys sitting around giggling and blushing and pulling out a credit card to buy the latest in masturbation tools?
> 
> *It's all a marketing ploy by the sex industry and people get sucked into it (no pun intended), just like eating fast food and buying the shiny new blender that you didn't need.*


That's why I posted earlier ;

"..._I sense a business opportunity here,
With a huge potential market_...."

I too , think its all about the money. Everyday they invent a new sex toy or some new idea ,pill or portion to increase the intensity of the orgasm or to simply have more orgasms.
Each, new invention promises to top the rest.

The irony of it is that less and less couples are actually having satisfying sex, and developing sexual intimacy.
The reason seems obvious to me.
However,
Based on the statistics, the sale of sex toys for females could only increase.....


----------

